# How do you pronounce "Bjorn?"



## art4heart

I always thought the Baby Bjorn was pronounced "b yorn", but here in western Michigan I most often hear "b jorn". How do you say it?


----------



## Shenjall

I've said "B-yorn" and so does my sister (who has one, I dont).

I think the three of us are right.


----------



## BundleFishMama

It is definitely "bee-yorn". It drives me insane when people say "buh-jorn" - which I hear all the time around here


----------



## tash11

I say bah-jor-an, but the people I see irl dont know what I am talking about any way I pronounce it. (non-bwing-weridos







)

I prolly say it that way though because I have watched too much star trek and they have Bajorans on there (prn bah-jor-an).


----------



## SJLove

It's byorn


----------



## thorn

yup it's bee-yorn - it's swedish and their J is pronounced like a Y

my friend's daughter Josefin is "yo-se-feen"


----------



## tash11

just called them, it is bYorn. the O is suppost to have the dots over it: BABYBJÖRN.


----------



## New Mexico Beach

definitely bee-yorn.

We used to live near a town called Svenson and everyone pronounced it Swenson. Dh and I always said the V, but never really knew if we were supposed to or not.


----------



## Artisan

It's 100% Bee-yorn. No question.


----------



## Quirky

Quote:


Originally Posted by *tash11*
I say bah-jor-an, but the people I see irl dont know what I am talking about any way I pronounce it. (non-bwing-weridos







)

I prolly say it that way though because I have watched too much star trek and they have Bajorans on there (prn bah-jor-an).


----------



## trini

We almost named our ds Bjorn! Guess people would have called him Be-jorn.


----------



## Mommy Piadosa

A side note my six year old has a friend named Bjorn- pronounced Be Yorn!


----------



## hubris

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Fiveblessings*
It's byorn









:

The B blends right into the Y sound made by the J, it's not a whole syllable of its own. So not Bee-jorn, or bee-yorn, or buh-yor-un. One syllable, byorn.









Cracks me up when I say "Baby Bjorn" and somebody corrects me, "oh, you mean the Baby Buh-Jor-run"? Um, yeah, that's what I meant.


----------



## greenmansions

my mother speaks Swedish - she says it something more like "byern" and it means "bear"

but for all of us who don't speak Swedish, I think it's "byorn"

Crazy huh. If I ever start a business I am going to make sure the name is clearly pronouncable in English!


----------

